# Lecture livres!!!!



## sprn72 (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'achetrer un Ipad Air 128 Go.Tres belle machine.
Par contre je suis un poil désabusé par la gestion de la bete!!!!!Logiciel propriétaire....Transfert par I-Tunes...Je l'ai prise en connaissance de cause.
Par contre,j'ai un gros soucis avec ma collection de E-Book.
J'ai installé Ibooks et synchronisé mes livres par I-tunes.
Le soucis est que sur l'Ipad je vois tous mes E-book en grisé et je ne peux pas les ouvrir!!!!
Seul les E-books télécharges sur le store sont exploitables!!!
Je rage.J'ai essayé plusieurs synchros,dé-installé I-books,rien y fait!!!
Y a t'il un bug ou quelque chose que j'ai mal fait????
Merci de votre aide.
Un ptit nouveau Pommé qui galère.


----------



## chti (29 Novembre 2013)

Ils sont tous au même format ? Et compatibles iBooks ?
Sinon, on peut installer les amplis Stanka, FNAC, kid le et d'autres. Même une appli lit (audio) le texte.
C'est pareil pour la musique, il y a le format iTunes, mais d'autres amplis comme godera, tB,remet de lire le Flac etc...
Espère avoir aidé.
J'avoue ne plus synchroniser avec iTunes.


----------

